# Extreme Lag of 2 to 3 seconds in typing during FreeBSD Install.



## simonytam (Dec 24, 2022)

Hi All,

I am wondering if anyone has ever encountered this before. When I boot into a FreeBSD install USB stick, I am seeing extreme lags in typing. If I hit one key, it will not show up until 2 or 3 seconds later. This makes the whole installation almost impossible when you need to select or enter parameters during the process. If you have seen this, how was it resolved?

The computer I am using runs a Ryzen 9 6900hs processor if that means anything. I am trying to install FreeBSD 13.1 release.

Thanks in advance for any insight from anyone.

Simon.


----------



## Crivens (Dec 24, 2022)

Might be a thing with the power supply. I got this with a PhenomX4, it has problems waking from deep C states with the 500W power supply. You may check the BIOS/UEFI for settings related to sleep states.


----------



## Alexander88207 (Dec 24, 2022)

> I am using runs a Ryzen 9 6900hs processor



PR 256594


----------



## simonytam (Dec 25, 2022)

Thanks! I will add information for my case into that PR bug.


----------

